# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Bojkotirajmo (kršitelj koda)! A ovo?

## ljiljan@

Krše li oni pravila:http://www.vivera.hr/(kršitelj koda)/index.php?kateg=1.
Najviše mi "bode oči" ova rečenica:
"Prestanak dojenja ne znači i prestanak zdrave prehrane Vaše bebe ukoliko ga nastavite hraniti adaptiranim mlijekom."(crvenim tekstom).

Postoje i tiskane brošurice s identičnim tekstom.

----------


## Mamita

krše

----------


## Tara

ja bi samo dodala da na kutiji (kršitelj koda)a pise i recenica:
"ukoliko nemate dovoljno mlijeka... bla, bla, bla..."

a moja stara tvrdi da je negdje na kutiji procitala i recenicu "... ili ako vase mlijeko nije dovoljno kvalitetno... bla, bla, bla..."

----------


## ms. ivy

pišite im!

http://www.vivera.hr/kontakt.php

----------


## Marsupilami

> a moja stara tvrdi da je negdje na kutiji procitala i recenicu "... ili ako vase mlijeko nije dovoljno kvalitetno... bla, bla, bla..."


Ovo nije tocno.

Evo prepisano s kutije doticne formule:



> *Majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dojence*
> U slucajevima kada nemate dovoljno mlijeka ili
> ne mozete dojiti, preporucujemo Vam mlijecne
> formule, koje su po svom sastavu najblize sastavu
> majcinog mlijeka.


Jos se nize spominje da o nacinu hranjenja i upotrebi mlijecne formule treba potraziti savjet pedijatra.
I oznaceno kao vazno stoji upozorenje da zbog ugljikohidrata treba izbjegavati dulji kontakt s bocicom jer oni uzrokuju karijes.

----------


## ms. ivy

> *Majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dojence*
> U slucajevima kada nemate dovoljno mlijeka ili
> ne mozete dojiti, preporucujemo Vam mlijecne
> formule


pa eto   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BusyBee

Aha, kad napisu deklarativno da je majcino najbolje, misle da ispod mogu natrkeljati stogod papir moze podnjeti.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Arwen

> Aha, kad napisu deklarativno da je majcino najbolje, misle da ispod mogu natrkeljati stogod papir moze podnjeti.


pa to mogu odnosno smiju ili......  :/ 

a ja smatram ako mama već ne doji(jer neželi/nemože/neće) onda bolje da daje adaptirano  nego tetrapak ili kozje kao šta radi jaaako puno mama koje znam,
eventualno mjesec dana doji i ajmo kozje

----------


## Ivana2

Ja znam mamu koja je svoju bebu hranila šećerom. A znam i jednu koja je hranila tromjesečnu bebu grah varivom. :/

----------


## ms. ivy

ali nije rješenje za to reklamiranje formule, nego širenje znanja i pružanje podrške dojenju.

----------


## leonisa

na isti nacin kako se reklamira formula i kompanije vode rat isticuci koje je bolje i koje su prednosti tog mlijeka i zasto je ono pravi izbor, moze se/treba se reklamirati dojenje. 

zasto me podsjeca sve to na kviskoteku i igru detekcije?
osoba A: ja sam blablamil i ja sam najbolje mlijeko za vase dijete
osoba B: ja sam trananan i JA sam najbolje mlijeko za vase dijete
osoba c: ja sam MAJCINO MLIJEKO i JA SAM NAJBOLJE MLIJEKO ZA VASE DIJETE

----------


## Morwen

> Krše li oni pravila:http://www.vivera.hr/(kršitelj koda)/index.php?kateg=1.
> Najviše mi "bode oči" ova rečenica:
> "Prestanak dojenja ne znači i prestanak zdrave prehrane Vaše bebe ukoliko ga nastavite hraniti adaptiranim mlijekom."(crvenim tekstom).
> 
> Postoje i tiskane brošurice s identičnim tekstom.


Krše! Evo ovdje što i na koji način krše:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=159&Show=1342

A nisu ni jedini u Hrvatskoj! Evo popisa još nekih kršitelja s linkovima:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=159&Show=2235

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana za dojence 
> U slucajevima kada nemate dovoljno mlijeka ili 
> ne mozete dojiti, preporucujemo Vam mlijecne 
> formule


Vidim bračnog savjetnika koji nastoji zadržati parove zajedno (deklarativno), a ono savjetuje da čim im ponestane nešto ljubavi, odu pronaći "zamjensku ljubav" u nekom drugom.... Sasvim je jasno da je to put bez povratka. Naravno, taj bračni savjetnik ih upućuje u posebnu agenciju najboljih "zamjenskih ljubav(n)i(ka)" od koje dobija visok postotak.

----------


## ljiljan@

Jako dobra usporedba. I u jednom i u drugom slučaju:
1. je to put bez povratka
2. gubiš ono najdragocjenije.

----------


## Layla

A u ambulantama naših pedijatara razni "korisni" fascikli za recepte sa logom Vivere, (kršitelj koda)a itd. koji se majkama dijele na prvom pregledu s bebom..u trenutku kad bi doktor trebao razgovarati s majkom o dojenju, o ponašanju bebe, o poteškoćama, sestra vam to uvali u ruke..

----------


## LIMA

Na zadnjem savjetovalištu nas je pedijatrica dočekala u *(kršitelj koda) majici*!:shock: 
Čim se okrenula MM i ja smo se isti tren šokirano pogledali. Bila je velika gužva pa nisam stigla održati i to predavanje   :Grin:  
(sestra je telefonski nazvala SVE roditelje čija djeca su prošla godinu dana a nisu cijepljena MoPa Ru cjepivom da dođu isti tren jer im je _neki ured za nešto u vezi zdravstva_ javio da im do 10 sati pošalju popis svih koji nisu cijepili djecu! Već i zbog toga sam bila   :Mad:  , ali MM me nagovorio da se ne inatim pošto sam se lagano već bila zakvačila s njom jer se iščuđavala kako im "još nikada nije došao netko sa željom da dijete cijepi Priorixom  :Rolling Eyes:   ")

Znaju li uopće bolnice i ambulante da time čine nešto krivo, mislim, možda bi im trebalo kolektivno slati neke dopise, ne znam...

----------


## leonisa

> Na zadnjem savjetovalištu nas je pedijatrica dočekala u *(kršitelj koda) majici*!:shock: 
> Čim se okrenula MM i ja smo se isti tren šokirano pogledali. Bila je velika gužva pa nisam stigla održati i to predavanje   
> (sestra je telefonski nazvala SVE roditelje čija djeca su prošla godinu dana a nisu cijepljena MoPa Ru cjepivom da dođu isti tren jer im je _neki ured za nešto u vezi zdravstva_ javio da im do 10 sati pošalju popis svih koji nisu cijepili djecu! Već i zbog toga sam bila   , ali MM me nagovorio da se ne inatim pošto sam se lagano već bila zakvačila s njom jer se iščuđavala kako im "još nikada nije došao netko sa željom da dijete cijepi Priorixom   ")
> 
> Znaju li uopće bolnice i ambulante da time čine nešto krivo, mislim, možda bi im trebalo kolektivno slati neke dopise, ne znam...


lima, koji DZ?
moze i na PP

----------


## happy mummy

> preporucujemo Vam mlijecne
> formule, koje su po svom sastavu najblize sastavu
> majcinog mlijeka.


sporno je uopće uspoređivanje s majčinim mlijekom. 
članak 9. pravilnika koji regulira etikete kaže "Niti pakiranje niti etiketa ne bi smjeli sadržavati sliku dojenčeta, niti bilo kakvu sliku ili tekst koji bi idealizirao uporabu dojenačke formule. (...) Pojmovi kao što su “humaniziran” i “majčinski” ili slični pojmovi ne smiju se koristiti.

----------


## ljiljan@

Ovo sa sastavom majčina mlijeka i njegovom usporedbom s umjetnom hranom je doista besmisleno. Negdje sam čitala da sastav majčina mlijeka ne može biti točno definiran. Različit je kod majke nedonoščeta od majke donešenog djeteta, u iste majke mijenja se kako dojenče raste i razvija se.
A da ne govorim kako se majčino mlijeko bolje iskorištava u organizmu dojenčeta nego umjetna hrana. A ako sve te činjenice ne znaš, a pročitaš da mliječna formula "XXX" sadrži više vitamina od majčina mlijeka, nije teško nasjesti.

----------


## LIMA

Ne znam čijom inicijativom, ali kad sam jučer bila u našoj bolnici (Sl. Brod) u čekaonici/igraonici umjesto velikog (kršitelj koda) plakata koji mi je uvijek upadao u oči (i na koji sam već planirala krišom napisati BOJKOT!   :Grin:  )   sada stoji Unicefov plakat koji promovira dojenje!

----------

